# TiVo App and iOS 9 public beta



## tspofford

I get that Tivo isn't ready or willing to support a beta OS but if not, I really wish they'd stop accusing me of an "unauthorized modification" of the operating system. It's no such thing and the accusation is offensive and possibly actionable.


----------



## dianebrat

"offensive and actionable" you have to be kidding me...
It's a beta OS, Tivo says it's not an officially released version in their view.

Tivo is correct, I fail to see the reason for the huffing and puffing and this has been covered many times before.


----------



## mkwilliams1

In your mind, you can simply change the words "unauthorized modification of the operating system" to "unrecognized operating system." Problem solved. You should contact TiVo's legal counsel and recommend the wording change if it will make you feel better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59er

Oh, it's actionable. Aren't pouting and whining actions?


----------



## Dan203

The beta likely has some debugging. Some software is designed to detect debuggers and treat them like threats. I'm sure once it's out of beta it will work fine.


----------



## sjsaliba

I got tired of the bugs in iOS 9 beta and went back to iOS 8.4.


----------



## dianebrat

mkwilliams1 said:


> In your mind, you can simply change the words "unauthorized modification of the operating system" to "unrecognized operating system." Problem solved. You should contact TiVo's legal counsel and recommend the wording change if it will make you feel better.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Possibly longest stretch from "user join date" to first post I have ever seen, you've been here since 2006 and this was your first post!
Welcome to the contribution side of the family!!!!:up::up::up:


----------



## ellinj

Anyone know if this is fixed in the iOS9 GM, or are we waiting for an update from TiVo?


----------



## jager24

Still not working in IOS9 GM.


----------



## Nelson2009

that is not good OS 9 ready go next week Good thing i catch this I can stay on iOS 8.1 iPad Air.


----------



## dianebrat

Nelson2009 said:


> that is not good OS 9 ready go next week Good thing i catch this I can stay on iOS 8.1 iPad Air.


iOS 9 GM is still a beta OS and flagged as such, I wouldn't even worry until a few days after the official iOS 9 is released to the public. "this is not good" is just you worrying about something that's behaving exactly as expected.


----------



## vbing

If you can find an old 3.5.3 version of the TiVo app, it will run with iOS 9 beta. I am downloading the 9.1 general beta now and assume the older version of the TiVo app will still work. 

Looks like I might want to keep it around until after the official release of iOS 9.


----------



## ellinj

dianebrat said:


> iOS 9 GM is still a beta OS and flagged as such, I wouldn't even worry until a few days after the official iOS 9 is released to the public. "this is not good" is just you worrying about something that's behaving exactly as expected.


I think it is more of a case of sloppy programming then flagging a beta. I assume we will see an update to the app in the next few days before the GM becomes GA.


----------



## Nelson2009

bit of subject I'm start to wonder if we will see TiVo app for upcoming Apple TV TVos ? We already see Tivo app support Airplay but it would make sense to me to see Tivo app in apple tv 
Any thought ?


----------



## maury

I'd love to know this also - would an Apple-TV specific app be available, or is iOS 9 on Apple-TV similar enough that the tablet app would work? Is there going to be a specific iTunes app store store for Apple TV vs the tablet or phone? Or does the app store work contextually?


----------



## ellinj

I would think its possible we might see one, but at the rate Tivo moves it will be years.


----------



## Dan203

It's been possible for them to create Roku or FireTV apps for years but they still haven't. I think if TiVo wanted to make streaming accessible to cheap streaming devices like this they would have done it by now. I think that the reason they lowered the price on the Mini is specifically to combat having to do this. They would rather you buy a Mini, which counts as a "sub", then have you use something like an AppleTV which does not. 

Honestly if they could gain access to a few more apps on their system (HBO, ShowTime, updated Hulu) I think most people would be happy using a TiVo/Mini as their primary streaming device. But right now people are forced to have multiole devices to access all the available OTT services which makes the Mini have less if a value prospect then it mig otherwise.


----------



## Nelson2009

Dan 
that make sense about Tivo Mini. I love Apple TV I have not own Tivo mini but it is on the way and Roamio. But in my opinion that apple tv will be more quicker launch apps when users like open their favorite apps like hulu, hbo etc. So I have to see myself when i get Tivo mini but i plan on get new apple tv Like their accessible for my need. 
by the way I just read from 9to5mac.com they said Plex is coming to Apple TV that does surprised me. now apple tv have app store that might be reason here the link if anyone interesting check it out 
http://9to5mac.com/2015/09/12/popular-media-streaming-client-plex-is-coming-to-the-new-apple-tv/


----------



## tspofford

dianebrat said:


> "offensive and actionable" you have to be kidding me...
> It's a beta OS, Tivo says it's not an officially released version in their view.
> 
> Tivo is correct, I fail to see the reason for the huffing and puffing and this has been covered many times before.


It was a joke - I've been running beta software since 1987 - but the issue is still there with the release version and tech support professes to be unfamiliar with the issue even though "it's been covered many times before."


----------



## dianebrat

tspofford said:


> It was a joke - I've been running beta software since 1987 - but the issue is still there with the release version and tech support professes to be unfamiliar with the issue even though "it's been covered many times before."


The number of people who would come in and say that totally seriously is surprisingly high and with no emoticon your statement is going to be treated at face value.


----------



## ellinj

App Update out today for iOS9


----------



## bbeck

ellinj said:


> App Update out today for iOS9


And it's compatible with the 9.1 Public Beta.


----------



## PaulS

bbeck said:


> And it's compatible with the 9.1 Public Beta.


yeah it is! nice...


----------



## tgrugle

Still getting the same accusation after installing ios9. TiVo stream is a frustrating experience at best.


----------



## dianebrat

tgrugle said:


> Still getting the same accusation after installing ios9. TiVo stream is a frustrating experience at best.


Install the updated Tivo app, the old app will never change what it thinks of iOS9.


----------



## tgrugle

Right. Deleted old app, reinstalled app (why doesn't this happen in the background?!?). The app no longer yells at me that my device is unauthorized, now it just won't connect to the stream device. "Device not found". Such a great idea, such a massively sucky implementation, TiVo.


----------



## tgrugle

My final two cents. It seems clear that TiVo really doesn't like you to stream away from your home network. So many kinks and barriers. So I can probably stream just fine when I'm home (which is never), but why would I need to steam when I'm home?!? Couldn't I just go watch the tv? Isn't the whole idea of streaming is to do it when you are NOT home? Since I moved away TiVo has been nothing but frustrating.


----------



## dianebrat

tgrugle said:


> My final two cents. It seems clear that TiVo really doesn't like you to stream away from your home network. So many kinks and barriers. So I can probably stream just fine when I'm home (which is never), but why would I need to steam when I'm home?!? Couldn't I just go watch the tv? Isn't the whole idea of streaming is to do it when you are NOT home? Since I moved away TiVo has been nothing but frustrating.


Some folks are just cursed...
I've never had an issue with the Tivo app on iOS or its streaming other than when the app or OS updates I'll frequnetly have to set it up for out of home streaming. I'm not sure what your kinks were, but I never found it to be that difficult of a setup process.


----------



## tgrugle

It's the part about having to set it up over and over and over and over and over. And I'm just not home that much. The whole "out of home streaming" is kind of a joke. It only works if you are home. A lot. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203

You only have to set it up once while at home. If it loses sync after that you can redo the setup away from home. The reason you had trouble is because you deleted the app, which erased all the data it had that you had gone through the setup at home first.

Now as to why they require you to set it up at home first.... not sure. But it's just as likely it's a requirement by Cable Labs or the content owners then a simple TiVo issue. There are all sorts of hoops you have to jump through with every product that deals with a direct digital copy of something being downloaded/streamed outside the home.


----------



## dianebrat

tgrugle said:


> It's the part about having to set it up over and over and over and over and over. And I'm just not home that much. The whole "out of home streaming" is kind of a joke. It only works if you are home. A lot.


YMMV
I was in NYC for Labor Day weekend and I had been using my Sling to watch the race on NBCSN via cellular and the Sling died, I swapped over to the Tivo app and while not as nice it was certainly sufficient to watch, certainly not a "joke" but not Sling quality on the 37" TV I was piping it into, probably would have been fine on a 28" set.


----------



## JBDragon

tspofford said:


> I get that Tivo isn't ready or willing to support a beta OS but if not, I really wish they'd stop accusing me of an "unauthorized modification" of the operating system. It's no such thing and the accusation is offensive and possibly actionable.


It's for these types of reasons why you SHOULDN'T run Beta software on your primary device!! Tivo like everyone else can't release updated software that supports a new OS version until that OS is released!!! That means a number of apps could have issues. Anything Video like this would have some sort of DRM to it and a Beta version of a OS is going to have issues.

Next time, don't be so impatient and and wait for the Public Release of the new OS. Don't use a BETA even if you can run it. Crying to Tivo is laughable. The Beta is released so that company's like TIVO and Beta test their own updated software to run on the new OS so when iOS get's released, TIVO is ready to release their new update. You'll see, especially when having a bunch of Apps, many Apps with updates on launch day of iOS.

I remember the iOS 8 beta, and no 3rd party keyboards to try as they couldn't be released until iOS 8 was released. It's a feature that's there but you can't use, test. The Developers though can and when iOS8 launched, there was a bunch of 3rd party keyboards ready that day.

When iOS10 Beta comes out, DON'T install it. You may once again have another TIVO issue along with other issues. Wait until it's out of Beta and released to everyone. I know it's really temping. I want to run Beta's every year on my own phone, but I resist temptation. Paying around with it on a older spare phone, or even a iPad which isn't as critical would be fine, but TIVO would have issues on that, but it wouldn't be on your Primary device.


----------



## Daveb08

JBDragon said:


> Next time, don't be so impatient and and wait for the Public Release of the new OS. Don't use a BETA even if you can run it. Crying to Tivo is laughable.


Pardon my French. ********. ITS NOT UNAUTHORIZED. I own the system. I don't want TiVo telling me what OS I can use. Beta is semantics. It's labeled iOS "9" for a reason. ITS BEEN AROUND FOR A DECADE. The 'developer' edition has been available for weeks. I'm paying Tivo monthly to use their software on my hardware, so don't hold me hostage for months. There are legitimate reasons why I'm using new medical features of the Beta NOW. I don't need TiVo to determine if that usage is legitimate, that's my decision. Authorize the app for use of the product I'm paying them to use.

And don't bother with another of your arrogant responses.


----------



## dianebrat

Daveb08 said:


> Pardon my French. ********. ITS NOT UNAUTHORIZED. I own the system. I don't want TiVo telling me what OS I can use. Beta is semantics. It's labeled iOS "9" for a reason. ITS BEEN AROUND FOR A DECADE. The 'developer' edition has been available for weeks. I'm paying Tivo monthly to use their software on my hardware, so don't hold me hostage for months. There are legitimate reasons why I'm using new medical features of the Beta NOW. I don't need TiVo to determine if that usage is legitimate, that's my decision. Authorize the app for use of the product I'm paying them to use.
> 
> And don't bother with another of your arrogant responses.


You're 100% right, you can do whatever you want with your device, but Tivo can decide to only support released versions of the OS, and the pre-release iOS 9 releases were not a supported release version to the public.


----------



## Daveb08

dianebrat said:


> You're 100% right, you can do whatever you want with your device, but Tivo can decide to only support released versions of the OS, and the pre-release iOS 9 releases were not a supported release version to the public.


Do you have any idea how complicated it would be for them as a Developer to test whether a dot.x update crashes their app. Keep in mind we are not talking about iOS 10 here. This seems to be an authorization issue. Don't they control authorization? Wouldn't they like a heads up on whether their app crashes with an impending update, or is it better for them to wait until the iOS is released into the wild and 100% of their clientele crash. I've not noticed anywhere where TiVo promotes their own Beta testers through the Apples TestFlight program. I've participated with several app developers in this regard. I for one would volunteer for TiVo!


----------



## steviet

dianebrat said:


> iOS 9 GM is still a beta OS and flagged as such, I wouldn't even worry until a few days after the official iOS 9 is released to the public. "this is not good" is just you worrying about something that's behaving exactly as expected.


When you say "exactly as expected" where in the TiVo description of the app does it say it only works with released versions? I understand they don't have to support requests for help or bugs with the TiVo app while running on a beta version of the software but rendering the app unable to stream is stupid. And to people saying they are detecting a debugger or some other notion like that, it's not possible. They are checking the version of iOS and if it doesn't fit in their supported range they just aren't allowing it to stream. Can you imagine if every app on these devices did that? They should just let the app run regardless of the version of OS.


----------



## ellinj

Partly apples fault, they will not allow an update to fix an issue with beta software until the os is GA. I suspect the issue is Tivo being a bit overzelous about detecting jailbreaks. They want to keep the content secure to appease cable labs and the networks. They didn't anticipate that the next os would not allow the software to run.


----------



## steviet

JBDragon said:


> It's for these types of reasons why you SHOULDN'T run Beta software on your primary device!! Tivo like everyone else can't release updated software that supports a new OS version until that OS is released!!! That means a number of apps could have issues. Anything Video like this would have some sort of DRM to it and a Beta version of a OS is going to have issues.
> 
> Next time, don't be so impatient and and wait for the Public Release of the new OS. Don't use a BETA even if you can run it. Crying to Tivo is laughable. The Beta is released so that company's like TIVO and Beta test their own updated software to run on the new OS so when iOS get's released, TIVO is ready to release their new update. You'll see, especially when having a bunch of Apps, many Apps with updates on launch day of iOS.
> 
> I remember the iOS 8 beta, and no 3rd party keyboards to try as they couldn't be released until iOS 8 was released. It's a feature that's there but you can't use, test. The Developers though can and when iOS8 launched, there was a bunch of 3rd party keyboards ready that day.
> 
> When iOS10 Beta comes out, DON'T install it. You may once again have another TIVO issue along with other issues. Wait until it's out of Beta and released to everyone. I know it's really temping. I want to run Beta's every year on my own phone, but I resist temptation. Paying around with it on a older spare phone, or even a iPad which isn't as critical would be fine, but TIVO would have issues on that, but it wouldn't be on your Primary device.


Clearly you're not a developer. Clearly TiVo developers aren't very clever when it comes to handling this issue. There's no reason to not allow the app to stream video based on the iOS version. If someone updated to a beta version and it didn't work because something changed then that's too bad, but crippling it based on the iOS version is poor development.


----------



## Daveb08

ellinj said:


> Partly apples fault, they will not allow an update to fix an issue with beta software until the os is GA. I suspect the issue is Tivo being a bit overzelous about detecting jailbreaks. They want to keep the content secure to appease cable labs and the networks. They didn't anticipate that the next os would not allow the software to run.


Uh, not sure that's entirely accurate. Apple purchased and uses the TestFlight app to enhance their previous App Store constraint to Developer testing activities. It greatly expands how Developers and testers can participate in the Beta process. All developers (including TiVo) can Update their apps for a Beta (i.e. 9.3) release the app to their testers. Win, win. Why do you think Apple created the PUBLIC beta program, because the non-public or limited developer versions were working so well, or because it gave them and the developers time to TEST versions before it got to the general public?


----------



## ellinj

Daveb08 said:


> Uh, not sure that's entirely accurate. Apple purchased and uses the TestFlight app to enhance their previous App Store constraint to Developer testing activities. It greatly expands how Developers and testers can participate in the Beta process. All developers (including TiVo) can Update their apps for a Beta (i.e. 9.3) release the app to their testers. Win, win. Why do you think Apple created the PUBLIC beta program, because the non-public or limited developer versions were working so well, or because it gave them and the developers time to TEST versions before it got to the general public?


TestFlight can be used to release software to the developers testers not the o/s testers ( that would be everyone). Are you in the Tivo App Beta testing group? Thats the only way you are getting a trial version of the app.


----------



## Daveb08

ellinj said:


> TestFlight can be used to release software to the developers testers not the o/s testers ( that would be everyone)


And what IF the developer's testers, by virtue of being testers for iOS upgrades, are using iOS Public Betas, what possible harm would that pose to TiVo. What % of a small % of an installed user base could pose a problem for TiVo. On the other hand, I'm hard pressed to think that that arguably small sample of iOS users are using jail-broken iDevices with the intent to screw TiVo and its legal commitments to the networks and the cable companies. Wouldn't it benefit TiVo to know that users of their products are NOT having any problems with future iOS updates. OR, does it really make more sense for TiVo to release an update to an iOS Gold release only to find that that update contains 'bugs' that must be squashed after another 30+ days when 'all' of their installed Apple customer base can't use a new feature. Wonder how many times that's happened in the past.


----------



## ellinj

Typically what happens is that Tivo knows about bugs with the new O/S. After all they have access to the O/S ahead of time. Test Flight allows them to have a controlled pool of testers. They are allowed to submit fixes when the software goes GM. Once its GM there is a typically a week lag for Apple to approve the software and day and date release the updates. This is why you see tons of apps getting updates on the day software is released.

This is apple's show not Tivos If you want the software ahead of release join their beta program.

https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/

You can sign up but you aren't guaranteed of being selected.


----------



## Daveb08

ellinj said:


> Typically what happens is that Tivo knows about bugs with the new O/S.


I doubt that's entirely accurate, since they seem to have bug fixes after Apple issues iOS GM's. Leads me to believe their pool isn't big enough.

Secondly, your right, they do get access to Developer iOS Betas, SO, there is nothing stopping them from 'releasing' updates to their TestFlight users, assuming they have any, before the GM goes out. Sort of supports the whole Beta thingy don't ya think. Kinda like being proactive rather than reactive.


----------



## ellinj

Daveb08 said:


> I doubt that's entirely accurate, since they seem to have bug fixes after Apple issues iOS GM's. Leads me to believe their pool isn't big enough.
> 
> Secondly, your right, they do get access to Developer iOS Betas, SO, there is nothing stopping them from 'releasing' updates to their TestFlight users, assuming they have any, before the GM goes out. Sort of supports the whole Beta thingy don't ya think. Kinda like being proactive rather than reactive.


Like I said, feel free to volunteer to join their official beta program.


----------



## PaulS

ellinj said:


> I suspect the issue is Tivo being a bit overzelous about detecting jailbreaks. They want to keep the content secure to appease cable labs and the networks.


This would be my guess as well.


----------



## sluciani

Saw the "unauthorized modification" message this morning, running the public Beta of iOS 9.3 on a Mini 2. Sent a screenshot and e-mail to Margret.


----------



## dianebrat

sluciani said:


> Saw the "unauthorized modification" message this morning, running the public Beta of iOS 9.3 on a Mini 2. Sent a screenshot and e-mail to Margret.


...and? 
There's no reason to suspect that Tivo will do anything, beta iOS releases in general are not supported, some occasionally are but I wouldn't expect it.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

dianebrat said:


> ...and?
> There's no reason to suspect that Tivo will do anything, beta iOS releases in general are not supported, some occasionally are but I wouldn't expect it.


Hey....if it makes you happy, it can't be that bad.....Sheryl Crow


----------



## joewom

dianebrat said:


> ...and?
> There's no reason to suspect that Tivo will do anything, beta iOS releases in general are not supported, some occasionally are but I wouldn't expect it.


I get not supported. If you run beta os your apps may or may not work. In this case TiVo automatically says unauthorized modification. It doesn't say it may or may not work and use at your own risk. It won't work period.


----------



## joewom

One more thing. It's not unathorized if the owner of the os gave you the beta. In this case Apple provided the public with a beta of iOS which makes it an authorized change. I didn't mod it myself or like in android many people write code to change android.


----------



## dianebrat

joewom said:


> One more thing. It's not unathorized if the owner of the os gave you the beta. In this case Apple provided the public with a beta of iOS which makes it an authorized change. I didn't mod it myself or like in android many people write code to change android.


It's still not a public release of the software, Tivo and many other developers treat beta releases as unsupported and chose to not run on them, that's Tivo's choice, just as its your choice to install a beta OS that may not be supported by all your current applications.


----------



## joewom

dianebrat said:


> It's still not a public release of the software, Tivo and many other developers treat beta releases as unsupported and chose to not run on them, that's Tivo's choice, just as its your choice to install a beta OS that may not be supported by all your current applications.


I have not seen an app that I use refuse to allow it to run on beta. I had an app that crashed when I was testing iOS 9 and submitted it and it was fixed in the next release. TiVo app works fine on beta except streaming. If the whole app stopped working ok or said not supported ok but not unauthorized modifications detected with the Os! They are authorized by apple themselves!

Just to add, Amazon, Netflix, and Hulu work fine on beta so don't someone tell me it's a copyright thing!!


----------



## dianebrat

joewom said:


> I have not seen an app that I use refuse to allow it to run on beta. I had an app that crashed when I was testing iOS 9 and submitted it and it was fixed in the next release. TiVo app works fine on beta except streaming. If the whole app stopped working ok or said not supported ok but not unauthorized modifications detected with the Os! They are authorized by apple themselves!
> 
> Just to add, Amazon, Netflix, and Hulu work fine on beta so don't someone tell me it's a copyright thing!!


It's been mentioned many times that Tivo is extra skittish most likely because of the fact that they have to be CableLabs certified to be allowed CableCARD access approval. you can choose to listen to what's been said repeatedly or you can just keep insisting that because you want it to work and Tivo doesn't, that Tivo is wrong.

hint.. Tivo can do whatever they want to.


----------



## joewom

dianebrat said:


> It's been mentioned many times that Tivo is extra skittish most likely because of the fact that they have to be CableLabs certified to be allowed CableCARD access approval. you can choose to listen to what's been said repeatedly or you can just keep insisting that because you want it to work and Tivo doesn't, that Tivo is wrong.
> 
> hint.. Tivo can do whatever they want to.


Point taken. But why does it work with rooted and custom Roms for android that are truly unauthorized mods to an OS. And not a OS straight from the makers of said OS?

And I never said I wanted it to work and TiVo is wrong. I said it's not an unauthorized mod to the OS since the OS maker made the mod. Well not even a mod it's a release of a future update that will in fact be released in coming weeks or months. Designed to fix problems. Apple never released public betas in the past till recently maybe TiVo should take a hint and let people report problems before it's released to the masses!!


----------



## mishagray

If TiVo isn't going to start letting me run iOS Betas, they will keep losing me as a regular user. 

I've bought every model of TiVo except the bolt. And I'm not sure I'm going to. I've been using my TiVo less and less, as native streaming services running in iOS and Xbox and Apple TV take up more of time. 

The TiVo iPad app should be a killer app for me. But my guess is the bolt won't fix my biggest issue. 

But I'm a geek. And an influencer. People ask me what to buy. TiVo should care if I'm using the app. Cause my opinion carries some weight and I know what I tell people influences them. 

How did I get this way? By being curious. By running and buying the latest stuff. And by building products professionally. And talking to others. 

I will almost ALWAYS being running the latest iOS beta. As Apple has heated up their Dev schedule ... I expect my devices will be running a beta version more than 60% of the year, given how many minor releases Apple has released this past year alone. 

Locking me out the app is stupid. If the beta makes the TiVo app crash ... I'm ok with that. I signed up for those issues. As a matter of fact, my crashes get sent to TiVo and then can fix issues before regular users see them after the beta is over. 


It's not hard to support apple betas and also block jailbroken devices. It's kind of really easy actually. I could write that logic myself. If TiVo engineers think they can't do it - TiVo needs better engineers. It's kind of brain dead easy. 

It's lazy that TiVo hasn't done this yet. Cause instead they block some of the most important and valuable customers they have. And some of their most vocal advocates. 

Just fix it already. When TiVo starts caring about me as a customer, I might care about their product more.


----------



## dianebrat

mishagray said:


> If TiVo isn't going to start letting me run iOS Betas, they will keep losing me as a regular user.


Tivo isn't stopping you from running beta operating systems, they have simply said that their software is not going to run on them, it's their prerogative and as mentioned above with them being skittish about permissions it's to be expected.
As a techie geek I have no issues with them not wanting to play in the beta arena and deal with potential support calls related to it.


----------



## joewom

dianebrat said:


> Tivo isn't stopping you from running beta operating systems, they have simply said that their software is not going to run on them, it's their prerogative and as mentioned above with them being skittish about permissions it's to be expected.
> As a techie geek I have no issues with them not wanting to play in the beta arena and deal with potential support calls related to it.


Still makes no sense. It runs on jailbroken iOS and rooted android. All of which are modifications of os. A beta is not a modification at all!


----------



## dianebrat

joewom said:


> Still makes no sense. It runs on jailbroken iOS and rooted android. All of which are modifications of os. A beta is not a modification at all!


It hasn't always run on a jailbroken iOS, there was a huge thread on that previously, and it hasn't always even streamed on Android.

The bottom line is just like you can run what you want, Tivo can support what they want.


----------



## joewom

dianebrat said:


> It hasn't always run on a jailbroken iOS, there was a huge thread on that previously, and it hasn't always even streamed on Android.
> 
> The bottom line is just like you can run what you want, Tivo can support what they want.


I thought you claim to have an open mind. TiVo displays a message saying it detected an unauthorized modification for a beta you have no more control over then a non beta. Yet they now allow jailbroken iOS that you can run unauthorized apps. Or rooted when you can do whatever you want to the os. Let's call it what it is TiVo is lazy and it's easy to base modified os off a number and not a true modified os. TiVo can do what they want for now. But if it continue they will lose people. They truly don't have many to lose. Under a million subs? That's nothing and the cable cos are keeping them alive. It certainly isn't people like you and me that paid for lifetime years ago. They get no revenue stream from over half the million if not more. And allot of lifetime boxes have been resold from old subs which in turn TiVo hasn't had revenue from some of their subs ever. If a true alternative came around I would give TiVo less then 3 years if they didn't change.


----------



## ellinj

dianebrat said:


> It hasn't always run on a jailbroken iOS, there was a huge thread on that previously, and it hasn't always even streamed on Android.
> 
> The bottom line is just like you can run what you want, Tivo can support what they want.


Diane, you aren't going to win this argument. No need to feed a futile discussion.


----------



## Nelson2009

Any word on Tivo App for Apple TV 4 ? I dislike Tivo beta on Fire TV I understood the beta. Reason dislike Tivo beta on fire tv Can't customize size for Closed Captioning. Yes App beta is limited. I'm just using iPad Tivo with Airplay for now.


----------



## joewom

Streaming works on the New TiVo APP with iOS beta!! Maybe they listened!!


----------



## Daveb08

ellinj said:


> Partly apples fault, *they will not allow an update to fix an issue with beta software until the os is GA.* I suspect the issue is Tivo being a bit overzelous about detecting jailbreaks.


Oops! Guess that theory just went down the tubes. Latest app update supports iOS 9.3 Public *BETA* 7.


----------



## Daveb08

JBDragon said:


> Next time, don't be so impatient and and wait for the Public Release of the new OS. Don't use a BETA even if you can run it. *Crying to Tivo is laughable*.


How's the view from the high horse? Maybe the next time they can make the fix before the *7th* Beta.


----------



## sluciani

Just installed public beta 9.3.2, release 1, and all is well with the app. :up:

I checked a Mini 2 and my new SE.


----------



## joewom

sluciani said:


> Just installed public beta 9.3.2, release 1, and all is well with the app. :up:
> 
> I checked a Mini 2 and my new SE.


Yes it seems, (even though others have said it won't happen) that TiVo got smart and now keeps it to just truly unauthorized modifications like jail broken phones. If it comes from Apple its not unauthorized. Now if a message said sorry doesn't' work with beta software I would have never said anything and accepted that as is.


----------



## iZerreg

Dan203 said:


> The beta likely has some debugging. Some software is designed to detect debuggers and treat them like threats. I'm sure once it's out of beta it will work fine.


WTF TiVo? Get with the program already! Pay some people to come in and catch your staff up on their programming duties - or just get out of the business.
What exactly IS your excuse this time anyway?


----------



## dianebrat

iZerreg said:


> WTF TiVo? Get with the program already! Pay some people to come in and catch your staff up on their programming duties - or just get out of the business.
> What exactly IS your excuse this time anyway?


It is not the *same* problem, we are many iOS-beta's since this thread was started and the app has run on many of the beta's just not all, and as has been said before this isn't really a Tivo issue, and I don't blame them for not supporting beta OS's


----------

